# Club Dogo vs Elio e le storie tese. Polemica via Twitter



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2013)

Al *Festival Giffoni*, dove la band milanese era ospite, durante la conferenza stampa un giornalista avrebbe chiesto al gruppo se *"Cara Ti Amo"*, uno dei loro primi e storici successi, fosse una canzone volgare. 

Il *bassista Faso* avrebbe risposto: *"Un verso come sto lontano dallo stress, fumo un po' e dopo gioco a Pes è un messaggio che fa schifo al 'casso' ed è mille volte più volgare di quello che diciamo noi in Cara ti amo".*

*Gué Pequeno*, leader del trio hip hop, sentendosi chiamato in causa, ha subito risposto su *Twitter*, prendendosela però con il cantante Elio: *"Elio stai zitto giusto con la piuma in testa in tele puoi stare non vendi più nessuno ti fila hai abbuffato il ***** rosicone #suca". *

Dopo tutto ciò è scattata una "gara all'insulto" tra i rispettivi fan dei gruppi, a colpi di tweet.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Club Dogo=cancro. Il bello è che la TV fa credere che loro siano rap, con Moreno, Fedez, Emis Killa...


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

In ogni caso gli Elii si sono un po' montati la testa. Un po' troppo


----------



## andre (22 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Club Dogo=cancro. Il bello è che la TV fa credere che loro siano rap, con Moreno, Fedez, Emis Killa...



I primi Dogo erano spettacolari


----------



## Graxx (22 Luglio 2013)

elio e le storie tese è quanto di più ridicolo ci sia in Italia da 30 anni a questa parte...anche la pubblicità della cinar...dai sono ridicoli...


----------



## Prinz (22 Luglio 2013)

sto con Faso tutta la vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> I primi Dogo erano spettacolari


Per me sono finiti a "Vile denaro", guarda un po', successivamente, si sono votati proprio a quel vile denaro.


----------



## Hammer (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma rotfl che branco di rosiconi sti rapper ghettofasulli



Graxx ha scritto:


> elio e le storie tese è quanto di più ridicolo ci sia in Italia da 30 anni a questa parte...anche la pubblicità della cinar...dai sono ridicoli...



Motivazioni?


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Luglio 2013)

club chi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma poi sto piquonne di che nazionalità è?


----------



## Brain84 (22 Luglio 2013)

Io i Club Dogo me li andavo a vedere live ai tempi di Mi Fist e già li erano dei peracottari dai testi tamarri che parlavano perennemente di fi** belle macchine e amenità simili. Mai sopportati per quanto il primo album tecnicamente non è male, a livello di metrica sanno lavorare.

Gli Elio sono semplicemente il miglior gruppo musicale italiano, tecnicamente parlando, e si mangiano mezza Europa. Il problema è che gli italioti non lo sanno, o almeno la maggior parte. 
La "canzone pes" è un inno alla rima giusto per fargliela stare. Dire "Mexes Messi Valdes" fa capire quanto buttino in mezzo nomi alla membro di segugio per creare la metrica adatta al tormentone infimo.
Cara ti amo è semplicemente geniale.

Quando sti pezzenti riusciranno anche solo a scalfire un minimo la società, come hanno fatto gli Elii con tipo almeno 20 canzoni passate alla storia, allora potremo parlarne. Per ora (e secondo me pure per sempre) non sono degni nemmeno di camminare dove camminano Elio e le storie tese.


----------



## Graxx (22 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma rotfl che branco di rosiconi sti rapper ghettofasulli
> 
> 
> 
> Motivazioni?



motivazioni di cosa...sono ridicoli...non parlo di musica...non ascolto la loro musica ma come sono fatti come si comportano..senza parole..


----------



## Hammer (22 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> motivazioni di cosa...sono ridicoli...non parlo di musica...non ascolto la loro musica ma come sono fatti come si comportano..senza parole..



Vabbè dai parlare di comportamenti per questi atteggioni ribelli sarebbe sparare sulla croce rossa rotfl


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2013)

I Club Dogo sono dei venduti, e gli Elii sono dei genii, nonostante le c agate le abbiano fatte pure loro (vedi shpalman), ma penso che siano due universi totalmente diversi che non hanno niente a che vedersi.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2013)

cmq già mesi fa, quando c'era pes dei club dogo in heavy rotation su tutte le radio, gli elii già sfottevano la canzone in questione durante la trasmissione radiofonica "cordialmente" in onda su radio deejay, ogni volta che linus la mandava in onda. 

quindi non capisco perchè gue pequeno si sia svegliato solo adesso.


----------



## Canonista (23 Luglio 2013)

Sono tutti morti qui:


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Luglio 2013)

Guè CHI?????
Ma tornasse a occuparsi di Pato, Mexes, Messi, Valdes e Bacco Rabacco e se ne stesse zitto.
Però anche Faso non avrebbe dovuto dare risalto ad una nullità (artistica e non) del genere.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Club Dogo=cancro. Il bello è che la TV fa credere che loro siano rap, con Moreno, Fedez, Emis Killa...



Il Quadrilatero degli Orrori (al posto de Il Teatro Degli Orrori)


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> elio e le storie tese è quanto di più ridicolo ci sia in Italia da 30 anni a questa parte...anche la pubblicità della cinar...dai sono ridicoli...



 Ma veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto ??? ... ma tu lo sai vero che stai parlando della band italiana con piu talento negli ultimi 20 anni ?? ma tu lo sai che quello che tecnicamente fanno questi MUSICISTI IL 90% dei "musicisti " se lo sogna ??? 

E fatevelo dire da uno che ci lavora in questo campo ... abbiamo fatto serate sia con i dogo che con gli EELST e per cortesia non c'è paragone !!!!! ... 

poi se vogliamo parlare della scena HipHop potrei perdere ore a dirvi quanto ***** sono tutti finti sti rapper ....


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

Gli Elii e Faso sono meravigliosi!!

gente vera e persone che sanno scherzare....a differenza di qualcun altro.....


----------



## Hell Krusty (23 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> elio e le storie tese è quanto di più ridicolo ci sia in Italia da 30 anni a questa parte...anche la pubblicità della cinar...dai sono ridicoli...


Ma almeno sai cosa hanno fatto nella loro carriera gli Elii? Oltre alla loro produzione come gruppo intendo...
Ti faccio un esempio: Sergio Conforti, in arte Rocco Tanica, è stato co-arrangiatore nel disco Le nuvole di Fabrizio de Andrè, un disco che contiene pezzi come Don Raffaè, di cui ha anche scritto la parte strumentale e La domenica delle salme...


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto ??? ... ma tu lo sai vero che stai parlando della band italiana con piu talento negli ultimi 20 anni ?? ma tu lo sai che quello che tecnicamente fanno questi MUSICISTI IL 90% dei "musicisti " se lo sogna ???
> 
> E fatevelo dire da uno che ci lavora in questo campo ... abbiamo fatto serate sia con i dogo che con gli EELST e per cortesia non c'è paragone !!!!! ...
> 
> poi se vogliamo parlare della scena HipHop potrei perdere ore a dirvi quanto ***** sono tutti finti sti rapper ....


Zio ti sei fatto pure la foto con Guè e la Furia


----------



## vota DC (2 Agosto 2013)

Dogo è l'unico ad avermi dato 30 e lode, non sapevo che facesse anche musica.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto ??? ... ma tu lo sai vero che stai parlando della band italiana con piu talento negli ultimi 20 anni ?? ma tu lo sai che quello che tecnicamente fanno questi MUSICISTI IL 90% dei "musicisti " se lo sogna ???
> 
> E fatevelo dire da uno che ci lavora in questo campo ... abbiamo fatto serate sia con i dogo che con gli EELST e per cortesia non c'è paragone !!!!! ...
> 
> poi se vogliamo parlare della scena HipHop potrei perdere ore a dirvi quanto ***** sono tutti finti sti rapper ....



Tutto giusto ma cambierei la percentuale in più di 99%


----------

